# Fischbällchen fritiert und auch sauer eingelegt



## Zanderfänger (29. August 2006)

Moinsens,

habe ich gerade eben bei den Nachbarn erstöbert. 

http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16721


----------



## bacalo (29. August 2006)

*AW: Fischbällchen fritiert und auch sauer eingelegt*

Moin moin Zanderfänger,

er schmeckt halt - unser Fisch.

Danke für den Link und allzeit Petri Heil!


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. April 2007)

*AW: Fischbällchen fritiert und auch sauer eingelegt*

~tacker~ #h


----------

